# First carp of 08



## mr.fish (Mar 8, 2008)

Finally, about 6pm the rain eased up, and it was go time. We recieved about 2 inches of rain overnight, and brought my local river over its banks. It was a toss up of what to fish for. I figured I would target carp, and at the same time maybe even catch a channel cat or 2. So I stuck with some fruit boilies as bait. I went right to a backwash that fills up every time the river floods. The fish will usually stack up in there while taking a breather from the current. In a 2 hour trip, I landed 3 carp. Only 2 got landed, and the third which happened to be another hefty mirror carp, managed to dodge a picture, and slip its way back into the river. I'm still kicking myself in the ass for not carrying that fish further away from water. 

10lb common






12lb common


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2008)

Good job man! You for sure are the carp king here! :beer:


----------



## whj812 (Mar 8, 2008)

Never caught one....do they fight hard?? Nice Pics there man, you really know how to catch those things!!!!


----------



## mtnman (Mar 8, 2008)

Very nice fish dude. Carp are fun as hell to catch! They are one of the strongest fighting freshwater fish out there and I love it when I catch one. They are a blast.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 8, 2008)

Damn nice Carp! 

I love catching Carp. What bait do you use? I use corn and Dempsters white bread enriched.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 9, 2008)

Great Job there Mr. Fish. I took you idea and did the same thing on the Big D, but we targeted Channels instead. There were definitely a few carp mixed in as well, but the Delaware was so flooded I could not get to the super slow part. 

And you know if you want to catch mirrors I am the king of that! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 9, 2008)

I've never caught one when I was targeting them..Nice catching


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice fish, I really want to catch a mirror carp, too bad about the picture.


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 9, 2008)

Hardcore Mr. Fish !!! 8) The rivers were raging yesterday !!!! :shock:


----------



## slim357 (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice fish, looks bigger than 10, guess he was a thin one


----------



## nicdicarlo (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice fish Mike. Too bad about the Mirro...I love pics of them. Good work in these conditions...the Skuke looks nasty today. I saw a couple whitecaps along the Kelly stretch.


----------



## SMDave (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice fish Mr. Fish! :lol:


----------



## asinz (Mar 9, 2008)

Mirro carp? How many different types are there?


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 9, 2008)

asinz said:


> Mirro carp? How many different types are there?



Quite a few.

Mirror, Ghost, Grass, Common...You can consider a Koi a Carp as well.


----------



## mtnman (Mar 10, 2008)

I didnt know there were different kinds either. How do you tell the difference? I might have caught different kinds but didnt know it. They were always just carp to me!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 10, 2008)

mtnman said:


> I didnt know there were different kinds either. How do you tell the difference? I might have caught different kinds but didnt know it. They were always just carp to me!



Mirror Carp - Large scales, not in order like a Common Carp.
Ghost Carp - White.
Grass Carp - Silverish Green.
Koi - Ranges in colors from white and orange to orange and black. Some may have blue and white too, just not as common.
Common Carp - Just like the pic in this thread.


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 10, 2008)

You left out the Leather Carp.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 10, 2008)

DocWatson said:


> You left out the Leather Carp.


Never heard of a Leather Carp.


----------



## SMDave (Mar 10, 2008)

I have... It's a scaleless common carp, looks nasty!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 10, 2008)

SMDave said:


> I have... It's a scaleless common carp, looks nasty!



I just seen pics of it. Their massive.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 10, 2008)

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> DocWatson said:
> 
> 
> > You left out the Leather Carp.
> ...



A leather carp is a Mirror Carp without any scales at all.


----------



## Leibs16 (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice Fish mike!


----------



## shizzy (Mar 11, 2008)

The carp master strikes again.


----------

